# Magic Vs A Ferrari Testarossa...



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

I'll keep this one short but sweet :thumb:

The owner of this iconic supercar contacted me after recently purchasing it and noticed that it was swirled to hell :wall: and really did not have any gloss to the paint.

The car was booked in for a correction detail, interior leather treatment and engine spruce up.

On arrival the car was clean just showing the usual dirty wheel,arches and a layer of dust.

The car was taken to the wash bay for a foam, 2 BM wash and clay.
Once dried and taken back into the studio I put the lights on it to discover this :doublesho 


















































































It was like that throughout the whole vehicle but to make things worse I was getting readings on the PTG of between 40 - 70 microns :doublesho
The car had no paint on it hardly so at this point my chosen combo was Menz 203s on a Elite car care polishing pad :thumb:
I had tried IP but if im honest I would rather leave some marks on the paintwork than risking damaging it further.

A few during shots:


























































































The car was then treated to Dodo Juice lime prime via machine and 2 coats of Supernatural leaving it like this:


























































































It was a true pleasure to work on such a rare iconic supercar :thumb:

Thanks for looking :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Stunning, must have been such a tough job to machine the doors with all those vents!

Cracking work Robbie!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Stunning, must have been such a tough job to machine the doors with all those vents!
> 
> Cracking work Robbie!


The door vents were done by hand :wall: and all surrounding areas done by a spot pad :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great job, don't see many of them around anymore.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice an i see the tool box made an appearance :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> very nice an I see the tool box made an appearance :thumb:


It insisted :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks good mate. The owner should pay you to spend a day properly sorting the engine bay.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Looks good mate. The owner should pay you to spend a day properly sorting the engine bay.


It really does need a lot of work :wall:
I spent around 3 hours on it as instructed by the owner who was more concerned about the exterior :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, you can only do what the customer is prepared to pay for.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> It insisted :lol:


:lol: seeing ianfrst thread an yur new box it makes me feel i should clean mine now


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Yeah, you can only do what the customer is prepared to pay for.


True, however I do have the tendancy to do that bit extra but on this engine I really would need a day+

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> :lol: seeing ianfrst thread an yur new box it makes me feel i should clean mine now


WHAT you mean its not clean :doublesho what forum are you on? :lol:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

nice nice nice! certainly not lacking in any gloss now!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> WHAT you mean its not clean :doublesho what forum are you on? :lol:


have a look on ian thread it definately is not clean an my work environment is slightly different to yours so i would end up not working an just keeping my box clean :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> have a look on ian thread it definately is not clean an my work environment is slightly different to yours so i would end up not working an just keeping my box clean :lol:


I did see it :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> I did see it :thumb:


i wanted the L/e subaru one but they did not do it big enough at the time


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work there Robbie, not seen one of those for ages. Remindes me of Maimi Vice.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

What a beautiful car!

Superb work looks stunning! Not only did the tool box make an appearance it's being well used to. :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lovely. im obsessed with that box :lol: i neeeed a big snap on box now!!

what do you keep in it? can they be used for detailing bits and stuff??


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> lovely. im obsessed with that box :lol: i neeeed a big snap on box now!!
> 
> what do you keep in it? can they be used for detailing bits and stuff??


About 4-5 trays are spanners,sockets,electric tools and some other bits and the rest are detailing products :thumb:
I'll get some pics up in the week :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

woooo


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking much glossier now mate. any sungun shots after polishing?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful car love :argie:the flat 12's they have a really nice sound to them....

Talking to friend about that car friday it was for sale recently and a bargin price coz its black with black rather than RED. IMO love the black on that car... even more now after your time and effort 

Great job looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Gorgeous, love these cars. Reminds me of my black MR2 lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sod the car :lol:

Look at that toolbox


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The paint levels on this car are shockingly low, it would definitely benefit from a good quality respray further down the line. 

Well done for getting it to look this good! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great results, loving the reflections :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

laavly!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice one, Robbie! That's always been my fave F-Car (less the hideous rims...)!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

that is such a cool car!


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice!!! Used 203s on a black golf yesterday for the first time and was well impressed with the results. Am having to write out 100 times, I do not want a black car lol!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very very nice :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking great mate, great work and reflections. Nice to see no orange peel too, that is a rare thing these days! Can't beat a good hand job! Wink!


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

lovely finish robbie mate


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! that looks stunning.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Wonderful - just wonderful. A great turn around.


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice work Robbie especially with those PGT readings!

Regards, Joe AVS


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bringing an old girl back to life, 

Excellent work:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments! :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

wow that is one rare car and even rarer in the condition youve got that into Robbie, looks great mate.

Gav


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow u lucky bugger! what a stunning machine and amazing work


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

very special car with an amazing finish


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> wow that is one rare car and even rarer in the condition youve got that into Robbie, looks great mate.
> 
> Gav


Funny really as you dont see any these days then on one of the nights I was heading home from the unit low and behold a red Testarossa in front of me :lol:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JoeAVS1 said:


> Nice work Robbie especially with those PGT readings!
> 
> Regards, Joe AVS


This car had the lowest reading I have ever come across :doublesho 
The thought of removing any RDSs was totally out the question, Luckily enough this car only had 1 or 2 :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

You, sir, are indeed a true magician :thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Stunning, they looks really good in Black


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work. Whats supernatural like compared to other similar priced waxes?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

shame there are no 'after' shots but its a nice car.... reminds me of the red one I just did.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203175


----------

